
The Subtle Design Features That Make Cities Feel More Hostile - pavel_lishin
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-subtle-design-features-that-make-cities-feel-more-hostile
======
jmayhak
"But where is the line drawn between hostile architecture that seeks to favor
one class of people over another, and practical urban planning that aims to
keep all people safe?"

Not sure it's a question of favoring one class over another as it is intended
uses.

